# Contact info request for Burnaby Archers; membership question



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

Can anyone provide me with contact information for someone associated with running the Burnaby Archers club? Please don't tell me to contact Boorman Archery, I've already spoken with them and we agreed I need to contact someone in the club directly.

I occasionally travel to Vancouver on business and while I'm there like to shoot at the Burnaby Lake range out on Joe Sakic Way. To shoot there, I need to join Burnaby Archers. I've joined in the past, willingly pay the annual membership fee for the few days I'm there shooting since I used to make it to Vancouver 2 or 3 times a year, so I don't mind paying for the full year.

My issue is that I don't have a membership for 2013 (been a while since I've been to Van long enough to shoot), the memberships start on April 1st, but I'm going to be in town the last week of March. When I was on the phone with Boorman Archery, they said that they could only sell me a membership for the current year, which means that it would expire within a week. If I wanted to talk to someone about buying a 2014 membership a few days early and being able to shoot in March, I should try and get hold of someone associated with Burnaby Archers.


----------



## TeamKru (Jan 31, 2013)

Here is a link to the BC Archery Assoc club list on their site, scroll down and you will see an email for them - hope this helps

http://www.archeryassociation.bc.ca/old/ClubsAndZones.shtml


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

hmm.. just tried sending mail to the addr on that page ([email protected]) and it bounced. I'll have to try tracking it down another way. 

Thanks, though.


----------

